#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Vermeintliche Arthrose >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
ich bin überzeugt, das meine Arthrosen keine Arthrosen sondern etwas rheumatisches sind. Seit ca. 4 Jahren laufe ich immer wieder von Pontius nach Pilatus. Daneben, das es an meinen Nerven zehrt, sind das meines Erachtens nach unnötige Kosten. Ich habe viele unterschiedliche zum Teil auch wandernde Knochen- und Gelenkschmerzen mit unterschiedlichen Schmerzarten und Stärken. 
Diese Schmerzen sind mit folgendem Bild vergleichbar: Ich möchte einem Gespräch in einem Raum folgen, wo viele leise sprechende Menschen sind, aber ich kann es nicht, weil alles nur ein Summen ist. Sobald einige mit dem Sprechen aufhören oder derjenige lauter wird, dessen Gespräch ich folgen will, erst dann höre und verstehe ich. 
Bei uns im Bekanntenkreis bin ich als nicht wehleidig bekannt und weder meine Freunde noch meine Familie können deshalb verstehen, warum meine Beschwerden nicht ernst genommen werden.  
Vor mehreren Jahren wurde nach einer Knochenszintigrafie folgende Beurteilung ausgesprochen: Bestehen einer leicht bis mäßiggradig verstärkter Knochenstoffwechsel beider Daumenendgelenke, vereinbar mit einer Daumenendgelenkarthrosezudem Zeichen einer Heberden-Arhtrose D II rechtssowie diskrete Bouchard-Arthrose D III und D IV rechts sowie angedeutet D II und D III linksAllseits keine begleitende Weichteilreaktion sowie keine Hyperperfusion, sodass sich anhand der vorliegenden Untersuchung kein Hinweis ergibt auf eine entzündliche Aktivierung.Die oben beschriebene, mäßig vermehrte Knochenumbaurate beider Akromioklavikulargelenke ist vereinbar mit einer Akromioklavikulargelenksarthrose.Übriges Skelettsystem o.B.Zeitgleich ließ ich eine Knochendichtemessung (Osteo-CT durch Messung der Knochenmatrix von 3 Wirbelkörpern) vornehmen. Dieser lag mit 38% über Norm. Auch ganz komisch. 
Nach dieser Zeit nahmen meine Schmerzen weiter zu. Damals habe ich mich gescheut so sehr in mich zu horchen, da einmal ein Arzt mir sagte, das dieses in sich Horchen eher ein psychosomatisches Problem als ein gesundheitliches sei. Zwischenzeitlich ist mir egal, was ein Arzt, der sich nur auf irgendwelche Werte oder Messungen stützt und mich als Menschen aus den Augen verloren hat (ich weiß es gibt auch andere Ärzte, habe drei davon nur leider in anderen Bereichen), über meine Psyche sagt! 
Die für Rheuma relevanten Blut-Untersuchungen waren alle durchweg im Normbereich: 3x CRP, 5x Harnsäure, 2x Rheumafaktor, Waaler-Rose, Yersinia ent. IgG-Ak *IB, 2x Anti-Streptolysin Titer, Borrelien-IgM Screen IA, Borrelien-IgG Screen IA, CCP-Ak, Chlamydophila pneumoniae-IgA 
Das einzige was auffiel war der eindeutig über Norm nachweisbare Chlamydophila pneumoniae-IgG. Auch leide ich an Hashimoto und muß erwähnen, daß meine Schilddrüsen Antikörper (Anti-TPO) massiv erhöht sind: 
1.000 bei einer Norm von 0-35
23.000 bei Norm von 0-60
800 bei Norm von 0-35
5.000 bei Norm von 0-2  *Finger*: Schmerzen, die belastungsunabhängig wandern, jedoch meistens sich im Mittel-, Zeigefinder und kleinen Finger bemerkbar machen, manchmal rechte manchmal linke Hand. Manchmal am linken linken Daumen und Daumenballen.
dumpf ziehend, täglich 3 bis 4 mal, leicht, selten stark
wie mit Nadeln brennend kurz und stark an mehreren Stellen in der Woche 1 bis 2  *Handgelenk*: dumpfe mittelstarke Schmerzen, die bei Belastung stärker werden und 1 bis 3 Stunden andauern.  *Schultern*: selten am Tag, meistens in der Nacht Schmerzen, die mich aufwecken, zum Teil in die Ellebogen ziehend, leicht bis mittelstark, dumpf, pochend, ziehend. Bis vor einer Woche täglich, derzeit fast gar nicht, nicht bewegungsabhängig.
Manchmal bei Belastung heftiger Belastungsschmerz, der nach Entlastung wieder weggeht.  *Brustbereich* hinten: rechts zur Mitte hin Schmerzen wie als hätte man im Zug gestanden. Spritzen dämpfen nur, lassen den Schmerz aber nicht abklingen. In der Woche 2 bis 3 mal, nicht bewegungsabhängig. 
Brustbereich vorne: zur Mitte hin klopfende leichte Schmerzen, die zum linken Halsbereich ziehen. Im Jahr 4 bis 6 mal, EKG ohne Befund.  *Taille hinten*: zwischenzeitlich, seit ca. 2. Jahren habe ich im hinteren Wirbelbereich Taillenhöhe ein Gefühl der Versteifung. Konnte noch vor 4-5 Jahren die Handfläche bei durchgedrückten Beinen auf den Boden legen, geht jetzt nicht mehr.  *Taille hinten rechts oben*: mittelstarke bis starke bewegungsabhängige Schmerzen, wenn ich meinen Rücken zu sehr entspanne und dadurch das Gefühl habe, ich "knicke" ab, erwischt mich manchmal auch im Schlaf. Erst wenn ich meinen Körper vorsichtig "richtig" positioniere nehmen die Schmerzen ab. Öfters täglich.  *Hüfte rechts hinten, Seite, vorne, Leiste*: leichte ziehende dumpfe Schmerzen, täglich 0 - 3 mal, bewegungsunabhängig.
Jedes mal wenn ich wegen meiner Schmerzen in der Schulter aufwache und ich mich umdrehen will, habe ich mittelstarke bis starke Schmerzen, so daß ich mich am Bettrand abstützen muß, um mich im Liegen drehen zu können.  *Oberschenkel*: habe ziehende leichte Schmerzen manchmal von der Leiste vorne, manchmal vom Steißbein hinten zum Knie hin, in der Woche ca. 3-4 mal, bewegungsunabhängig.  *Steißbein*: Wehenschmerz-artige dumpfe mittelstarke Schmerzen, die fast nur in den frühen Morgenstunden mich wecken und unerträglich sind. Sie lassen mich nicht schlafen und gehen erst nach ca. 1 Stunde weg, bis dahin hilft nur Bewegung. Im Monat 1 bis 5 mal.  *Knie, Fuß*: seit kurzem leichte dumpfe bewegungsabhängige Schmerzen, derzeit täglich.  *rechtes Bein*: ein Kribbeln mit brennenden Nadelstichen, die schlimmer als eingeschlafene Beine sind, bisher nur 4 mal. 
Auch kann ich nicht sagen, ob mir Wärme oder Kälte hilft, das ist mal so mal so oder je nach Stelle unterschiedlich, auch wieder so wischiwaschi, ich weiß. 
Mein Rücken jedoch verfolgt mich seit Kindheit an, dies hatte mit Hexenschüssen begonnen und ging über einen Bandscheibenvorfall vor 15 Jahren und dauert bis jetzt an. Letzten Monat hat ein Orthopäde Spondylosen an der Lenden-Wirbelsäule festgestellt und mir nach einem Schulterzucken Ibuprofen 400 verschrieben. Ich meine drei dieser Häkchen in dem Osteo-CT von vor Jahren sehen zu können. Er meinte, an der Hüfte hätte ich laut Röntgenbild nix. Ich mag nicht daran denken, bei wievielen Orthopäden ich zwischenzeitlich war, von OP der Bandscheibe bis hin zu "sie haben nix". 
Väterlicherseits scheint Rheuma ein Thema zu sein, mütterlicherseits nur Diabetes. 
Letzte Woche war ich das erste mal beim Podologen, die wiederum meinte, drei meiner Nägel könnten auf Psoriasis hinweisen. Auch hier hatten die vier Pilzuntersuchungen an den Fußnägeln in den letzten 15 Jahren nichts ergeben. 
Derzeit bin ich beim Orthopäden, Ende August soll eine Messung mit EMG der LWS gemacht werden, bis dato bekomme ich Akupunktur und soll nächste Woche nochmals geröngt werden.  
Wenn ich Rheumatologen kontaktiere zwecks Terminvereinbarung, dann geht es nur per Überweisung und diese bekomme ich nicht. Wenn ich dann sage, das bei mir der Verdacht auf Arthrose geäußert wurde, ich aber anderer Meinung bin, dann heißt es "bei uns (Rheumatologen) wären sie sowieso nicht richtig aufgehoben".  
Habe zwar keinen großen finanziellen Rahmen aber was könnte ich privat selber noch anstellen? Eventuell HLB27 prüfen lassen? Was kann ich noch tuen, doch vielleicht auf das Ergebnis beim Orthopäden warten, wobei ich hier das Gefühl habe, mit meinen Beschwerden nur zum Teil richtig zu sein.  
Lieben Gruss

----------


## Justitia

Hallo,
Du hast eine Autoimmunerkrankung (Hashi) die Einwirkung auf den Hormonhaushalt hat. Die Schilddrüse bildet Hormone, die bei sehr vielen Stoffwechselvorgängen eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielen, etwa beim Aufbau von Zellen, beim Knochenstoffwechsel und beim Energiestoffwechsel. Jetzt ist es anscheinend bei Dir so, dass Dein Knochenstoffwechsel nicht regelgerecht verläuft.
Wichtig für Dich wäre, für mein Empfinden, ein guter Endokrinologe, der Dich hormonell optimal einstellt.
In Zeiten hormoneller Umstellungen (z.B. Wechseljahre) können z.B vermehrt Probleme auftauchen.(weiß jetzt nicht, ob das auf Dich zutrifft)
Ich würde den Endokrinologen auf eine Vitamin D Substitution, Calcium und eine Kontrolle des Vitamin B 12 Haushalts ansprechen.Über die Wichtigkeit des B 12 hier ein link: Vitamin B12: Ein Mangel kann Ursache vieler Symptome sein!
Es gibt auch Foren, die sich speziell mit Hashi beschäftigen. Denen werden Deine Probleme nicht "unbekannt" sein und Du kannst dort sicher noch wertvolle Tipps bekommen.
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Anonymisiert

Liebe Justitia, 
ja, ich bin in den Wechseljahren und ich war über lange Zeit hinweg Mitglied im Forum Hashimoto Thyreoiditis und Morbus Basedow und auch jetzt noch lese ich mit. Es ist mir bekannt, das Hashi Gelenk- und Knochenschmerzen verursacht und das Hashi-Kranke Vitamin B12 Mangel leiden. Übrigens danke für Deinen Link. 
Meine Schilddrüsensymptome waren zwar andere, aber sei es drum, auch Gelenk- und Knochenschmerzen könnte ich ja dem zuordnen, war übrigens vor Jahren auch mein erster Ansatz. Das aber Hashi zu einer Polyarthrose führt (keiner sonst in der Familie mit Arthrose bekannt, aber dafür mit Rheuma), das Hashi an meinen Wirbeln zu zackenförmigen Verknöcherungen führt, dies ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Ich bin überzeugt, dass es etwas Rheuma-mäßiges ist und das diese Schmerzen weitere Gelenk- oder Knochenveränderungen verursachen werden, nur irgendwie finde ich nicht den Hebelpunkt. Aber mich würde interessieren, warum Du überzeugt bist, das mir ein Endokrinologe weiter helfen könnte? 
Lieben Gruss

----------


## Justitia

Hallo,
Der mögliche Zusammenhang Hashi und Arthrose. Hier ein link zur Arthrose: "Arthrose 
"Bei der primären Arthrose wird eine biologische Minderwertigkeit des Knorpelgewebes unklarer Ursache angenommen. Sekundäre Arthrosen entstehen durch mechanische Überlastung (etwa bei Hüftgelenksdysplasie), entzündliche Veränderungen (etwa bei Arthritiden) oder metabolische Störungen (etwa bei Chondrokalzinose).[4] Die Häufigkeitsverteilung beider Formen wird kontrovers diskutiert."
Wie Du dort lesen kannst, führen auch metabolische Störungen zur Arthrose. Hormone regulieren Stoffwechselfunktionen. Wird in die Produktion dieser biologischen Informationsträger eingegriffen,(z.B.Autoimmunprozesse) so verändert sich die Leistung der von ihnen regulierten Drüsen. Sowohl eine Überfunktion (z. B. Hyperthyreose, Hypergonadismus) durch einen Überschuss an metabolisch aktivem Hormon als auch eine Unterfunktion (z. B. Hypothyreose, Hypogonadismus) bei Hormonmangel können die Folge sein.
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Dein Hashi zu metabolischen Störungen geführt hat, und die Arthrose wiederum eine Folge davon ist.
Jetzt ist es so, dass innerhalb des Hormonsystems auch vom Organismus so etwas wie eine Balance hergestellt wird. So haben auch Schilddrüsenhormone Einfluß auf Sexualhormone und umgekehrt.
Durch die Wechseljahre findet jetzt mehr "Bewegung" im Hormonhaushalt statt. Deine "lädierte" Schilddrüse ist aber nicht in der Lage ihre "Mischung" in angemessener Weise dazu zu tun, die Hormondosis sozusagen optimal anzupassen bzw. auszuschütten.. Für mein dafürhalten entstehen Imbalancen.
Ich bin auf den Endokrinologen gekommen, weil dies der Spezialist des Hormonhaushalts ist.Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine bestmögliche Einstellung deines Hormonhaushalts, auch zu einer bestmöglichen Versorgung der Zellen führt, egal ob Knochen oder Knorpelzellen. Da die Hormondiagnostik und gegebenenfalls Anpassung, sich schon eher kompliziert zu gestalten scheint, dachte ich, dass dies besser in Händen des Fachmanns liegen sollte.
Ich möchte noch einen Satz aus dem Arthrose link kopieren: "Eine Arthrose kann symptomlos verlaufen. Typisch sind Anlauf- und belastungsabhängiger Schmerz. Das Ausmaß der Schmerzen korreliert jedoch nicht zwangsläufig mit dem objektiv beurteilbaren Ausprägungsgrad der Arthrose. Als weiter typische Symptome gelten ein Gelenkerguss (aktivierte Arthrose), zunehmende Deformation (Verformung) des Gelenks und Gelenkgeräusche durch zunehmende Unebenheiten der Knorpeloberfläche bei Bewegung."
Es gibt also Menschen, die objektiv eine starke Arthrose haben, aber keine Beschwerden. Genauso wie es Menschen mit leichter Arthrose gibt und heftigen Schmerzen.
Du machst die Aussage, dass Deine Schmerzen zu Knochen und Gelenkveränderungen führen würden. Für mich haben Schmerzen erst mal die Funktion mir einen Hinweis zu geben, dass etwas "gestört" ist.
Ich habe, schon einige Jahre zurückliegend, von meinem Hausarzt die Diagnose Heberden Arthrose bekommen. Meine rechte Hand war betroffen. Als Therapie sollte ich warmen Sand kneten. Die Therapieempfehlung hat mich auf den Auslöser meiner Beschwerden gebracht.Im Vorfeld hatte ich nämlich eine mehrtägige Putzaktion in unbeheizten Räumen durchgeführt. Die Kombination Kälte-Feuchte-Putzlappenhaltende Fingerstellung- hatte bei mir zu den Beschwerden geführt. Hätte ich keine Schmerzen gehabt,wäre ich nicht darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass dies meiner Gesundheit nicht dienlich ist.Die Schmerzen klangen ab und es ist nichts spürbares zurückgeblieben. Will sagen, zuerst ist Schmerz ein Alarmsignal, dass etwas gestört ist und nicht der Auslöser bzw. Verursacher der Störung.
Du hast Dich ja auch auf Grund Deiner Schmerzen auf Lösungssuche begeben. Ich möchte Dir den Tipp geben, mal nach natürlichem Progesteron zu googeln. Gib diesen Begriff mal in Kombination mit Hashi, oder Rheuma, oder Wechseljahrsbeschwerden oder Arthrose ein. 
Das Ergebnis des Osteo Ct würde mich zu der Frage beim Orthopäden veranlassen, ob dies ein Hinweis sein könnte, dass da osteopotrosische (pendant zur Osteoporose) Vorgänge stattfinden. Vielleicht würde dies die Häkchenbildung erklären. Ein zuviel an Cortisol begünstigt Osteoporose, ob z.B. zu wenig Cortisol in die andere Richtung führen könnte (Osteopetrose) habe ich leider nicht rausgefunden. Aber ein Endokrinologe müßte eigentlich herrausbekommen, ob es eine gravierende Schieflage im Hormonhaushalt gibt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike 
p.s. Welche Schilddrüsensymptome hattest Du denn?

----------


## manni.w

Hallo, 
villeicht sollte man bei dir an eine Psoriasis-Arthritis denken. Denn sie ist im Blut kaum nachweisbar. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel an deine Fingernägel denke, kann dies ein Zeichen dafür sein! Die Schuppenflechte braucht dafür nicht unbedingt sichtbar zu sein. Schau mal in deiner Familie herum ob es da Schuppenflechte gibt irgendwo; ist nämlich ne Erbkrankheit. 
LG Manni

----------


## Justitia

allo,
Der mögliche Zusammenhang Hashi und Arthrose. Hier ein link zur Arthrose: "Arthrose 
"Bei der primären Arthrose wird eine biologische Minderwertigkeit des Knorpelgewebes unklarer Ursache angenommen. Sekundäre Arthrosen entstehen durch mechanische Überlastung (etwa bei Hüftgelenksdysplasie), entzündliche Veränderungen (etwa bei Arthritiden) oder metabolische Störungen (etwa bei Chondrokalzinose).[4] Die Häufigkeitsverteilung beider Formen wird kontrovers diskutiert."
Wie Du dort lesen kannst, führen auch metabolische Störungen zur Arthrose. Hormone regulieren Stoffwechselfunktionen. Wird in die Produktion dieser biologischen Informationsträger eingegriffen,(z.B.Autoimmunprozesse) so verändert sich die Leistung der von ihnen regulierten Drüsen. Sowohl eine Überfunktion (z. B. Hyperthyreose, Hypergonadismus) durch einen Überschuss an metabolisch aktivem Hormon als auch eine Unterfunktion (z. B. Hypothyreose, Hypogonadismus) bei Hormonmangel können die Folge sein.
Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Dein Hashi zu metabolischen Störungen geführt hat, und die Arthrose wiederum eine Folge davon ist.
Jetzt ist es so, dass innerhalb des Hormonsystems auch vom Organismus so etwas wie eine Balance hergestellt wird. So haben auch Schilddrüsenhormone Einfluß auf Sexualhormone und umgekehrt.
Durch die Wechseljahre findet jetzt mehr "Bewegung" im Hormonhaushalt statt. Deine "lädierte" Schilddrüse ist aber nicht in der Lage ihre "Mischung" in angemessener Weise dazu zu tun, die Hormondosis sozusagen optimal anzupassen bzw. auszuschütten.. Für mein dafürhalten entstehen Imbalancen.
Ich bin auf den Endokrinologen gekommen, weil dies der Spezialist des Hormonhaushalts ist.Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine bestmögliche Einstellung deines Hormonhaushalts, auch zu einer bestmöglichen Versorgung der Zellen führt, egal ob Knochen oder Knorpelzellen. Da die Hormondiagnostik und gegebenenfalls Anpassung, sich schon eher kompliziert zu gestalten scheint, dachte ich, dass dies besser in Händen des Fachmanns liegen sollte.
Ich möchte noch einen Satz aus dem Arthrose link kopieren: "Eine Arthrose kann symptomlos verlaufen. Typisch sind Anlauf- und belastungsabhängiger Schmerz. Das Ausmaß der Schmerzen korreliert jedoch nicht zwangsläufig mit dem objektiv beurteilbaren Ausprägungsgrad der Arthrose. Als weiter typische Symptome gelten ein Gelenkerguss (aktivierte Arthrose), zunehmende Deformation (Verformung) des Gelenks und Gelenkgeräusche durch zunehmende Unebenheiten der Knorpeloberfläche bei Bewegung."
Es gibt also Menschen, die objektiv eine starke Arthrose haben, aber keine Beschwerden. Genauso wie es Menschen mit leichter Arthrose gibt und heftigen Schmerzen.
Du machst die Aussage, dass Deine Schmerzen zu Knochen und Gelenkveränderungen führen würden. Für mich haben Schmerzen erst mal die Funktion mir einen Hinweis zu geben, dass etwas "gestört" ist.
Ich habe, schon einige Jahre zurückliegend, von meinem Hausarzt die Diagnose Heberden Arthrose bekommen. Meine rechte Hand war betroffen. Als Therapie sollte ich warmen Sand kneten. Die Therapieempfehlung hat mich auf den Auslöser meiner Beschwerden gebracht.Im Vorfeld hatte ich nämlich eine mehrtägige Putzaktion in unbeheizten Räumen durchgeführt. Die Kombination Kälte-Feuchte-Putzlappenhaltende Fingerstellung- hatte bei mir zu den Beschwerden geführt. Hätte ich keine Schmerzen gehabt,wäre ich nicht darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass dies meiner Gesundheit nicht dienlich ist.Die Schmerzen klangen ab und es ist nichts spürbares zurückgeblieben. Will sagen, zuerst ist Schmerz ein Alarmsignal, dass etwas gestört ist und nicht der Auslöser bzw. Verursacher der Störung.
Du hast Dich ja auch auf Grund Deiner Schmerzen auf Lösungssuche begeben. Ich möchte Dir den Tipp geben, mal nach natürlichem Progesteron zu googeln. Gib diesen Begriff mal in Kombination mit Hashi, oder Rheuma, oder Wechseljahrsbeschwerden oder Arthrose ein. 
Das Ergebnis des Osteo Ct würde mich zu der Frage beim Orthopäden veranlassen, ob dies ein Hinweis sein könnte, dass da osteopotrosische (pendant zur Osteoporose) Vorgänge stattfinden. Vielleicht würde dies die Häkchenbildung erklären. Ein zuviel an Cortisol begünstigt Osteoporose, ob z.B. zu wenig Cortisol in die andere Richtung führen könnte (Osteopetrose) habe ich leider nicht rausgefunden. Aber ein Endokrinologe müßte eigentlich herrausbekommen, ob es eine gravierende Schieflage im Hormonhaushalt gibt. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike 
p.s. Welche Schilddrüsensymptome hattest Du denn?

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
Arthrose ist nichts anderes als ein Begriff für den Zustand der sich abnutzenden oder abgenutzen Gelenke. Sie besagt erst mal nichts über die Ursachen. Bei einer Polyarthrose jedoch wird meist ein genetischer Hintergrund angenommen. Genetischer Hintergrund bei mir ist jedoch Rheuma und Diabetes, beides Autoimmunerkrankungen. 
@Justitia, das Hormone und hierbei auch die Schilddrüse eine große Rolle spielen, da denke ich, stimmen wir überein. Ich habe meine Symptome, die sich durch Über- oder Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse ergeben, kennenlernen "dürfen". Es paßt nicht. Die für die Bestimmung der SD relevanten Werte sind nicht unstimmig. Je mehr jetzt Zeit vergeht und vergangen ist, bin ich überzeugt, zum Teil auch begründet durch meine Recherchen und den Input in Foren und auch von Dir, das mir der Ansatz "Autoimmunerkrankung" (Rheuma zählt auch dazu) wohl schneller weiter helfen wird.  
Auch habe ich versucht, die von Dir genannten "osteopotrosische (pendant zur Osteoporose) Vorgänge" zu googeln, bin jedoch nicht weitergekommen. Was genau meinst Du damit? 
@manni.w, den Ansatz mit Schuppenflechte werde ich parallel jetzt weiter verfolgen und darüber hinaus erst mal die Ergebnisse beim Orthopäden abwarten. 
Gruss Anonymus 
PS: zum Thema passender Link   

> ... Mehrere Untersuchungen beschreiben eine Assoziation zwischen Schilddrüsenerkrankungen und rheumatischen Erkrankungen wie rheumatoider Arthritis, Fibromyalgie und Kollagenosen. Wir gehen heute davon aus, dass es sich nicht um kausale Beziehungen handelt, sondern nur um eine Koinzidenz, die eine verstärkte autoimmune Reaktionslage dieser Patienten anzeigt. Besonders auffällig sind erhöhte Schilddrüsenantikörper und eine höhere Rate an Autoimmunthyreoiditiden bei Patienten mit Psoriasisarthritis und rheumatoider Arthritis (Antonelli et al., 2006). Patientinnen mit rheumatoider Arthritis haben ein dreifach erhöhtes Risiko, eine Schilddrüsenunterfunktion zu entwickeln (Ratermann et al., 2007). Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Hypothyreose das kardiovaskuläre Risiko dieser Patientinnen erhöht ...

 PSPS: @Justitia, Symptome meiner SD-Unterfunktion:
unbeschreibliche Müdigkeit
Herzstolpern
niedriger Blutdruck
Ohnmacht, Schwindel
Haarausfall
im Hochsommer Frieren
Verstopfung
ausgesprochen trockene Haut
Hörschwäche
unbegründete Gewichtszunahme ...

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen. Wie geht es dir inzwischen? Ich habe selber Rheuma (Spondylarthritis mit peripherer Gelenkbeteiligung und entzündliches Weichteilrheuma) in Verbindung mit Arthrose. Beim Rheuma ist es keine Vererbung, bei der Arthrose schon. Da du eine Autoimmunerkrankung der Schilddrüse hast, liegt es meines Erachtens nahe zu schauen, ob sie sich nicht doch auf andere Bereiche ausgebreitet hat. Rheuma ist nämlich auch eine Autoimmunerkrankung. Ich weiß medizinisch nicht so gut Bescheid wie Justitia, aber ich kann 1 + 1 zusammenzählen und habe selber jahrelange Erfahrung. Ich frage mich, wie man dich mit Ibuprofen 400 abspeisen kann, was eins der leichtesten entzündungshemmenden Präparate ist. Bei mir hat das überhaupt nichts geholfen, auch Diclofenac und einige andere nicht. 
Falls du es noch nicht getan hast, würde ich dir unbedingt raten, einen guten Rheumatologen auszusuchen. Wenn dich jemand abwimmeln will, dann geh zum nächsten. Wenn mich der Hausarzt nicht überweisen würde, würde ich mir schnellstens einen anderen suchen, der sich nicht so anstellt. Was erlauben sie die Ärzte eigentlich? Es ist ihre Pflicht, wenn jemand chronische Schmerzen hat, ihn an die Fachärzte zu überweisen. Aber die Wirklichkeit ist so: Viele Ärzte fühlen sich auf den Schlips getreten, wenn man mitdenkt oder gar selber was weiß. 
Die Schilddrüse ist für den ganzen Körper zuständig, darum kann sie auch alle Körperfunktionen stören. Manchmal ist es ganz gut, einen Schmerztherapeuten aufzusuchen. Ich bin zurzeit bei einem wegen Nervenschmerzen an den Füßen, denn der Neurologe hatte nichts gefunden. Der Radiologe hat eine Zyste an einer Bandscheibe des LWS gefunden, die auf den Ischiasnerv drückt. Der Schmerztherapeut musste durch Nervenblockaden feststellen, wo der Engpass sitzt, und der sitzt oben an der Nervenwurzel. Wahrscheinlich muss ich die Zyste wegoperieren lassen. 
Es gibt also noch einiges für dich, das du ausschöpfen kannst, und kein Arzt der Welt hat das Recht, dir einen bestimmten Facharzt vorzuenthalten. 
Was Medikamente betrifft: Ich nehme seit einigen Jahren Kortison (Prednisolon 5 mg) und Arcoxia 90, das auch für Arthrosen helfen soll. Dau noch einen Magenschutz, der ist sehr wichtig. Damit war ich bisher ganz gut eingestellt. Für die Knochendichte nehme ich noch Calcium + Vitamin B3, um Osteoporose vorzubeugen. Die kann durch das Kortison entstehen, kann aber auch durch Rheuma entstehen, wenn man nichts dagegen tut. Mich halten nur die Medikamente aufrecht, andernfalls könnte ich mich vor Schmerzen nicht mehr rühren und nicht mehr arbeiten gehen. 
Alles Liebe und gute Besserung!
Nachtigall

----------


## Gundula

Wollte kurz berichten, wie es mir weiter ergangen ist. Vielleicht ähnelt mein Fall ja dem von einem oder anderen und vielleicht bin ich mit dem, was ich schreibe, anderen behilflich. So ging es denn weiter: 
Meine rechtsseitigen Hüftschmerzen begannen mich derartig zu tangieren, daß ich nachts, um meine Position zu wechseln, mich zuerst im Bett aufrichten mußte, um mich dann zu wenden. Als ich mich beim Orthopäden nach der Muskelmessung, die rechtsseitig schwächer ausfiel, nicht habe abwimmeln lassen, erhielt ich eine Prednisolon 40-Spritze (reISG L5-S1). Ich kann nicht beschreiben, wie es war, als ca. 2 Tage später nach der Spritze meine "heißen" Schmerzen fast verschwanden - hielt leider nur nicht lange und setzte sich anschließend fort. So im großen und ganzen hatte ich über ein halbes Jahr Hüftschmerzen, zwischenzeitlich habe ich keine Schmerzen mehr in der Hüfte.  
Über diese Zeit hinweg wurden dann folgende Diagnosen gestellt bzw. traten weitere Beschwerden auf: 
Befund: Klinisch steht die Wirbelsäule im Lot, Fingerbodenabstand 10 cm (früher 0,0), Reklinations-/Seitneigfähigkeit endgradig eingeschränkt, leichter Hartspann der paravertebralen Rückenstrecker, Zeichen nach Lasegue und Bragard bds. negativ, neurologisch unauffällig, ISG frei ohne Vorlaufphänomen 
Röntgen: LWS zeigt eine verklammernde Spondylose in 2 Ebenen 
Röntgen: Beide Schultern in 2 Ebenen eine Sklerose im Tuberculum 
Röntgen: Beide Hände in 2 Ebenen eine beginnende Arthrose der Fingerendgelenke
EMG-Messung: rechtsseitige leichte Schwäche, insgesamt deutlich zu geringe Muskelaktivität 
Diagnose: Chronisches Ekzem gut passend zu dem klinischen Aspekt eines hyperkeratotisch-rhagadiformen Handekzem. Dieses Handekzem hatte ich bereits einmal und verschwand über Jahre hinweg und trat erst letztes Jahr das zweite mal auf. 
Diagnose: Duftstoff-Allergiker, Frühblüher-Allergiker, Haselnuß-, Weizen-Allergiker ... 
Diagnose: Typ C Gastritis, Sigmapolyp (Polypektomie), Aszendens mit Lymphfollikeln, sonst unauffällig 
LWS-Kernspintomographie Befund: Rechtskonvexe skoliotische Fehlhaltung; BWK 12 Hämangiom/Lipom; Spondylarthrose und Osteochondrose im gesamten Abschnitt unter Betonung des lumbosakralen Übergangs. Breitbasige mediane/mediolaterale Diskuxextrusion im lumbosacralen Übergang mit bilateraler neuroforaminaler Enge und Kontakt zur Nervenwurzel S1 beidseits. Kein Myeloathiesignal. Beurteilung: Fortgeschrittene degenerative Veränderungen im gesamten Abschnitt.  
In dieser Zeit begannen meine Achillesschmerzen, sie verschwanden jedoch nachdem ich mich bewegte. Ein Orthopäde führte diese Schmerzen - Stelle war auch druckempfindlich - auf eine Fehlstellung meiner Füße zurück und verschrieb mir Einlagen. Die Einlagen habe ich nicht gekauft, die Schmerzen verschwanden nach mehreren Monaten. 
Dann wieder Röntgen und Verdacht auf Bechterew. Wurde jedoch revidiert, da HLA-B27-negativ. Dieser Arzt verschrieb mir Gymnastik zur Stärkung der Rückenmuskeln. Leider kann ich seit 2 Monaten wegen diverser Schmerzen nicht daran teilnehmen, denn die Leiterin bat mich, relativ schmerzfrei zu den Überungen zu kommen. 
Mein rechtes Knie begann leicht zu schmerzen. Irgendwann konnte ich zwei Tage lang nicht mehr Treppen steigen (wohne im 4. OG). Dann schwoll das Knie für 2 Tage an, als es abschwoll, hatte ich ein Gefühl, als ob eine Kugel in meinem Knie wäre, danach fehlte der Widerstand, so daß ich das Gefühl hatte, es würde in die verkehrte Richtung einknicken und nach mehreren Wochen verging dies alles. 
Als meine Knieschmerzen noch unerwähnenswert waren, dachte ich mir, gehste mal als Selbstzahler zwecks Beurteilung bisheriger Daten zu einem rheumatologischen Orthopäden. Er empahl mir zuerst eine Knochendichtemessung durchführen zu lassen, auch äußerte er den Verdacht auf eine Spondylarthropathie und schlug mir vor, mich zu einem Rheumatologen zu überweisen. Er stellte mir zur wahl, mich mit einer Cortisonstoßtherapie zu behandeln, empfahl mir aber die Zähne zusammenzubeißen, da eine derartige Therapie die Daten für den Rheumatologen verfälschen könnten.  
Knochendichtemessung: Lendenwirbelsäule: Fläche 59,3 | BMC 78,4 | BMD 1,32 | T-score 2,5 | SR 126 | Z-Score 3,3 | AÜ 138
linke Hüfte: Fläche  35,3 | BMC 34,9 | BMD 0,99 | T-score 0,1 | SR 102 | Z-Score 0,7 | AÜ 110
Wardsches: Fläche 1,1 | BMC 0,77 | BMD 0,70 | T-score -0,9 | SR 88 | Z-Score 0,8 | AÜ 115 
Zwischenzeitlich kribbelt es teilweise schmerzhaft an verschiedenen Stellen meines Körpers. An den Händen gehäuft, an den Beinen, unter dem linken Fuß, im oberen Rückenbereich rechtsseitig, an der Stirn usw. 
Irgendwann begann mein linker Unterarm, vom Ellebogen aus außen zu schmerzen. Ich kann manchmal noch nicht mal meinen Mantel heben, auch ist diese Stelle sehr druckempfindlich und äußerst schmerzhaft (habe geschrieen als der Orthopäde draufdrückte). Ich bin übrigens Rechtshänder. 
 Diagnose: Morbus Forestier, Adipositas, Ausschluß Fibromyalgie. Da bei uns Rheumatologen entweder gar keine Patienten aufnehmen und auch keine "noch-kein-Rheuma"-Patienten aufnehmen oder gar zwischen 6 und 12 Monaten Wartezeit haben, erfuhr ich von einem Rheumatologen in einer anderen Stadt, bei dem man zuerst Blut abgibt und je nach Befund man einen Termin erhält. CCP und ANA waren negativ und wie immer alle anderen Werte (auch CRP) im Normbereich. Leider traf ich erst nach der Blutabnahme auf 2 Personen, die diesen Rheumatologen nicht empfahlen. Nun ja, dieser Rheumatologe fragte mich diverse male, ob ich nicht wirklich Diabetes hätte, nur meine Blutwerte sind zusammen mit dem Cholesterin (gutes mehr als schlechtes) immer im Normbereich. Als er von DISH zu sprechen begann, bemerkte er meinen Ekzem-Nagel und begutachtete diesen. Ich teilte ihm mit, daß dies ein Ekzemnagel sei und auf seine Frage nach Hautveränderungen hin, konnte ich ihm nur sagen, das ich manchmal sehr starkes Ohrenjucken hätte, ansonsten wären alle anderen Bereiche ohne Auffälligkeiten.  
Mein kleiner Finger rechts schwoll am Endgelenk an, rötete sich und schmerzte ausgesprochen stark über ein paar Tage. 
Zwei Wochen später schwoll mein Daumen rechts am Endgelenk an, rötete sich und schmerzte über ein paar Tage. 
Diagnose: Morbus Forestier, Osteopetrose, Tennisellenbogen (Bandage lehnte ich ab), Verdacht auf Karpaltunnelsyndrom. Zusammen mit dieser Diagnose und der Knochendichtemessung bin ich dieses mal als Kassenpatient wieder zu diesem Orthopäden. Nichts zu meinen anderen Beschwerden und auf meine Ungläubigkeit wegen Forestier bekam ich als Antwort, ich solle froh sein, daß es nur das ist, ich solle froh sein, kein Krebs zu haben ... Als ich mit Tränen in den Augen sagte, keine einzige Nacht könne ich mehr durchschlafen und das Ibuprofen 400 mir nicht hilft, verschrieb er mir Diclofenac. 
Über die Zeit hinweg kann ich nur sagen, daß die Schmerzen mehr geworden sind und die Art und Weise der Schmerzen ausgesprochen variiert. Früher habe ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen durchgeschlafen und erwachte ausgeruhrt - jetzt gibt es keine einzige Nacht, wo ich nicht wegen Schmerzen erwache.  Meine_Wirbelsäulenveränderungen.jpg

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Gundula,
du hast ja wirklich eine Großbaustelle! Ich hoffe, du bekommst genügend Krankengymnastik und sonstige Physiotherapien. Eine Gewichtsreduktion wäre natürlich sehr hilfreich, das Problem kenne ich bei mir auch. Ich nehme mal an, du hast auch schon mal deine Matratze gewechselt und die vielen Dinge getan, die man in solchen Fällen selber machen kann, auch Gymnastik zu Hause und in einer Gruppe (ich bin in der Rheuma-Liga, da wird fachgerechtes Funktionstraining gemacht). Oder zwischendurch eine Reha. Doch das werden dir die Ärzte wohl schon alles erzählt haben.
Ich kann wohl leider nicht mehr tun als dir alles Gute zu wünschen!

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Gundula, 
hab deinen Bericht so eben gelesen, und wie ich sehe eine ganze Menge was du da zur Zeit ertragen musst. Wünsche dir auch eine baldige wirksame Hilfe und gute Besserung!
Zu deinem Ekzem am Fingernagel und dem Ohr jucken, könnte es sich evtl. auch mal um Schuppenflechte handeln. Würde das jedenfalls vorsichtshalber mal genauer untersuchen lassen. Zur Besserung empfehle ich dir auch sehr es mal mit Wassergymnastik im Warmen Wasser zu versuchen. Diese schonende Behandlung hilft mir seit Jahren sehr gut gegen die Schmerzen und fördert die Beweglichkeit der Gelenke! Leide an einer Arthritis die mit Schuppenflechte Psoriasis Arthritis ) einher geht. 
LG manni

----------


## Gundula

Zuerst einmal mein Dank an Euch.  
@Nachtigall, mir wurde von einem Orthopäden letztes Jahr Akupunktur, die mir überhaupt nicht geholfen hat, verschrieben und Anfang dieses Jahres von einem anderen Orthopäden für 1,5 Jahre die muskulaturaufbauende Rückengymnastik, an der ich bisher immer mit Schmerzen teilgenommen habe. Physiotherapie ist mir nicht verschrieben worden und wie gesagt, erst auf mein Nachhaken hin wurde mir diese Woche von dem letzten Orthopäden Diclofenac verschrieben (mal schauen, ob es hilft, fange nächste Woche damit an, habe derzeit Magenprobs). Matratze habe ich noch nicht gewechselt, da bin ich noch in Findung, da ich auch das Bett werde wechseln müssen, ich werde ein höheres und auch breiteres Bett brauchen. All das finanziert sich leider nur sehr schwer. Habe ja wegen meinen Allergien schon einen Mehrbedarf :-( und wir mußten vor einem Jahr unsere Küche erneuern. 
 Das mit den Kilos ist mir klar, ich müßte um zu meinem Wohlfühlgewicht von 70 zu kommen, über 30 kg abnehmen. Diese Kilos kamen, nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren mit dem Rauchen aufhörte. Vor kurzem machte ich konsequent einen Monat lang auf Anraten eines Arztes eine 1-Day-Diet (ca. 65 EUR) auf streng basischer Grundlage, jedoch nichts geschah, noch nicht mal 500 g. Jedoch ist meine Schilddrüse laut den Ärzten gut eingestellt. Und mit Bewegung sieht es jetzt seit ca. 2-3 Monaten nicht so rosig aus, noch nicht mal zur Gymnastik konnte ich.  Vor 12 Jahren hatte ich begonnen zu joggen, und es war so wunderschön, jedoch kann ich dies wegen der Blase, trotz OP, nicht mehr. Vor 1,5 Jahren schrieb ich mich zu TaiChi ein, jedoch mußte ich wegen starker Schmerzen abbrechen. Und Radfahren geht derzeit auch nicht mehr, wegen Knie und fürchterlicher Müdigkeit. An manchen Wochen fuhr ich um die 70-80 km.    
 @manni.w, auf Psoriasis stoße ich auch immer wieder, nur jeder Arzt, bei dem ich war, schließt dies aus. Ich habe vor, zu einer Psoriasis-Sprechstunde der Universitätsklinik, zwecks Ausschluß von Psoriasis, zu gehen. Im April habe ich dann als Selbstzahler einen Termin bei einem angesehenen Rheumaarzt 50km entfernt. Mal schauen. Habe mir auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht an der Wassergymnastik teilnehme, und Deine Erfahrung bestärkt mich hierin.  
Ihr seht, noch ist der Punkt nicht gesetzt. Werde berichten. 
LG

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Gundula,
sei vorsichtig mit dem Diclofenac, das geht sehr auf den Magen. Da müsstest du zusätzlich ein Magenmittel einnehmen, wo du doch eh schon Magenprobleme hast. Lass es dir zusätzlich verschreiben, man nimmt es dann 1/2 Stunde vor dem Essen ein, das Diclofenac immer nach dem Essen! 
Mit Wassergymnastik hab ich als Rheuma-und Schmerzpatientin auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da bewegt man sich einfach leichter, und jede Form von Bewegung tut gut und hilft dem Stoffwechsel in den Gelenken usw. Dein Arzt könnte sie dir doch verordnen. Schwimmen an sich ist auch gut und stärkt die Muskeln. 
Zum Abnehmen ist wichtig zu wissen, ob du Wassereinlagerungen hast. Wenn das der Fall ist, müssten diese erst mal ausgeschwemmt werden. Ich trinke für solche Fälle immer fleißig Birkenblättertee oder Brennnesseltee oder andere gemischte Entschlackungstees. Das mache ich als Kur 2 Wochen lang (am besten bei abnehmendem Mond - auch wenn die meisten drüber lachen, mir hilft es). 
Ansonsten muss man bei jeder Diät viel trinken, wie schaut das bei dir aus? Oder auch so dein Trinkverhalten. Ich darf im Normalfall nicht mehr als 2 Liter trinken, da ich sehr einlagere. Aber wenn ich faste, trinke ich mehr, damit die freien Radikale,die sich aus dem Organsimus lösen, mit ausgeschwemmt werden, andernfalls setzen sie sich gleich wieder fest und schaden dem Körper. 
Mit fett- und zuckerarmer Reduktionskost nimmt man auch ab, man sollte sich dabei aber schon so viel wie möglich bewegen. Andere machen mit Weight-Watchers gute Erfahrungen, aber das kostet ziemlich was.
Es gibt so viele Diäten bzw. Arten, die Ernährung umzustellen. Aber wie ich schon erwähnt habe, schaffe ich es auch nicht, und ich nehme überwiegend wegen der Medikamente zu. 
Ist alles blöd, ich weiß. 
Warum musst du den Rheumatologentermin selber bezahlen? Das geht doch auf Krankenschein.
Das war's, was mir dazu noch einfiel.

----------


## Gundula

Hallo Nachtigall, 
beim Abnehmen beiße ich mir die Zähne aus, denn der innere Schweinehund sagt mir immer wieder, "bringt nix, hast Du ja mit dieser letzten Diät gesehen, warum dann sich abmühen, warum um jede Kalorie sich quälen". Heute habe ich direkt 1 kg mehr drauf, da ich gestern meine Thybon vergaß einzunehmen und ich direkt wieder noch mehr Wasser eingelagert habe, das ich es vergesse kommt aber selten vor.  
Ja, mit Wassereinlagerungen habe ich seit Jugend an zu kämpfen, nur je älter ich werde, umso mehr wird es. Neben meinen Füßen und Beinen bekomme ich zwischenzeitlich sogar an der Hand Abdrücke, wenn ich Tassen etwas länger halte. Auch dies ist eine Baustelle, die seit Jahrzehnten offen ist. 
Gegen Birke bin ich allergisch. Dir scheint ja Brennesseltee zu helfen, mir leider nicht. Aber auch Entwässerungstabletten, die ich damals vom Arzt verschrieben bekam, halfen mir nicht. Mit dem Trinken mühe ich mich derzeit ab und versuche derzeit täglich 1,5 Liter zu trinken und das fällt mir schon schwer. Denn jahrzehntelang habe ich aus Angst vor diesem Aufschwemmen wenig getrunken und irgendwann wurde es mir zur Gewohnheit - leider.  
Mein Problem ist nicht die fetthaltige Ernährung, vermutlich nehme ich sogar zu wenig Fett (Olivenöl, Walnußöl und ab und an Butter) zu mir. Mein Problem ist wohl eher das Süße. Wobei ich bei dieser 1monatigen Diät auch die Regel mit dem Zucker konsequent einhielt und nichts tat sich, vielleicht war das ja der Diäterfolg. Ich habe aber fürchterlich gelitten. Auch Fleisch ist nicht mein Problem, denn wir essen wenig Fleisch und Wurst. 
Du merkst, ich setze mich mit dem Thema Ernährung auseinander. Auch bin ich zwischenzeitlich überzeugt, daß eine Diät mir nichts bringen wird. Deshalb führe ich derzeit ein Ernährungstagebuch, um mir meine Ernährungsgewohnheiten bewußt werden zu lassen.  
Eine Überweisung zum Rheumatologen habe ich ja schon "verbraten", eine andere bekomme ich nicht, da die Diagnose als stimmig angesehen wurde. Und auch wenn ich eine Überweisung bekommen hätte, ich hätte vermutlich nur als Selbstzahler diesen Termin bei dem angesehenen Rheumatologen bekommen können. Und ich brauche kein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen, wenn ich die Zeit des Arztes über Gebühr dann strapaziere.  
Der Termin bei der Psoriasis-Sprechstunde läuft dann über die Krankenkasse, meine neue Hausärztin wird mir diesen Spezialüberweisungsschein in die Klinik ausstellen. Jetzt versuche ich an mindestens zwei der diversen Nagelpilzuntersuchungsergebnisse, die alle negativ ausfielen, zu kommen. Denn ansonsten wird wieder eine Pilzkultur bei der Uniklinik angelegt, das muß nicht unbedingt sein. 
Bei jedem Arztbesuch nehme ich eine Übersicht meiner Blutuntersuchungen - hierfür habe ich mir eine Excel-Datei gestrickt - und aller Befunde seit 1990 mit, damit nicht weiter Kosten für immer gleiche Untersuchungen verursacht werden. Aber manchmal kommt dies auch nicht gut an, denn einer hat mir mal gesagt "Sie dürfen nicht so sehr in sich hereinhorchen, dann ist das alles ja nicht verwunderlich". Ein anderer sagte "... ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber eine gute Idee". 
Ich möchte mich bei Dir herzlich bedanken. LG

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Gundula,
na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die anderen Fachärzte mehr für dich tun können.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Gundula

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
wollte kurz Rückmeldung geben. Auch möchte ich mein Wort an diejenigen richten, die wie ich, über Jahre mit den diversen Diagnosen leben müssen, aber wußten und wissen, daß es das nicht sein kann: gebt nicht auf! 
Noch vor 2 Monaten erhielt ich die Diagnosen: Osteopetrose, Morbus Forestier, Tennisellenbogen, Karpaltunnelsyndrom. 
Dann wurde ich als Selbstzahlerin bei einem Rheumatologen mit sehr gutem Ruf in einer anderen Stadt vorstellig. Nunmehr ist April und der abschließende Befund ist zwar noch nicht gestellt, da noch Röntgenbefunde der Hände und Füße bewertet werden müssen, aber es ist eine Erkrankung aus dem Bereich der Spondylarthriten, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Psoriasis-Spondarthritis. Ausschlaggebend war glaube ich das Ergebnis der Xiralyte-Untersuchung.  
Ansonsten auch hier wieder: Nichts aber rein gar nichts auffälliges im Blutbild, bis darauf, daß mein Vitamin-D-Spiegel im Keller ist. 
 Ich habe mich für die "sanfte" Behandlung entschieden und nehme derzeit hochdosiert Vitamin D zu mir und Arcoxia, wegen meiner Gastritis. Die Schmerzen sind nicht weg gegegangen, jedoch habe ich nicht mehr dieses Schmerzglobus-Gefühl, sondern kann meine Schmerzen lokalisieren, da einige entfallen sind. Interessanterweise - trotzdem es derzeit Birkenpollensaison ist, hat sich meine Pollenallergie normalisiert (ich nehme kein Cetirizin, keine Augentropfen und kein Cortison-Nasenspray mehr). Auch normalisieren sich meine Darmbeschwerden. 
Für alle diejenigen, die wegen ähnlicher Beschwerden auf diese meine Geschichte gestoßen sind, kann ich nur anheim geben, bei der Wahl des internistischen Rheumatologen auf einen sehr guten mit gutem Ruf zu setzen und lieber 6 Monate oder ein ganzes Jahr auf einen Termin zu warten, als wie ich mal schnell bei irgendeinem Rheumatologen einen Termin zu bekommen. Ein Rheumatologe, der ohne Vorgespräch erst einmal durch seine Assistentinnen irgendwelche Blutwerte nehmen läßt und anschließend dann erst das Gespräch führt und direkt beim Erstgespräch bereits befundet ... mir passiert - leider. 
LG

----------

